# Ibm Thinkpad 600 - 2545 - 8611 Error Code



## LOUBLOU1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi all

On booting up I have the 8611 error code. I have attached a ps/2 mouse as the trackpoing was not working.

Anyhow I have tried pressing esc at the 1st error message and then F1 at the next which lets me boot up fine but then it does not recognie the ext mouse.

Any ideas, please, getting quite annoyed now.

Also I cannot find thhe thinkpad configuration setup etc.

Thanks

Lou


----------



## freddie44 (Feb 20, 2006)

LOUBLOU1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> On booting up I have the 8611 error code. I have attached a ps/2 mouse as the trackpoing was not working.
> 
> ...


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

To enter setup, hold the F1 key while powering on. 

You probably have to disable the pointing device and enable the external mouse for it to function


----------

